# Slash 4x4 Question



## Bckart008 (Jan 30, 2012)

After a few minutes of playing with my slash, it will stop. But if you walk over and nudge it, it will take off again. Its like the rear end freezes up or something. Any ideas?


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

brushed or brushless?


----------



## Bckart008 (Jan 30, 2012)

brushless.


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

Bckart008 said:


> After a few minutes of playing with my slash, it will stop. But if you walk over and nudge it, it will take off again. Its like the rear end freezes up or something. Any ideas?


check the center diff bearing next to the motor. they are known for seizing up. also, make sure all the motor wires are plugged in and tight. i had one of the male bullet connectors become sloppy on mine and it caused it to shut off at random.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

You can also try turning off the low voltage cut-off in the ESC to see if that helps


----------



## Bckart008 (Jan 30, 2012)

Aight, thanks, I'll try to check that stuff out tomorrow. Hopefully its just the diff freezing up, like I said, you can play with it for a few minutes, or as long as you keep it moving, its fine, but if it comes to a complete stop, then you have to rotate the wheels just a bit to get it to take off again.


----------



## esmarkey (Apr 29, 2012)

mine does the same thing. If you roll it a little, it will take off. Really a pain when you are on a track and it just sits there like a target... My dealer thinks it is the ESC, and has ordered a new one for me. I will let oyu know if that's the problem.


----------



## Bckart008 (Jan 30, 2012)

esmarkey said:


> mine does the same thing. If you roll it a little, it will take off. Really a pain when you are on a track and it just sits there like a target... My dealer thinks it is the ESC, and has ordered a new one for me. I will let oyu know if that's the problem.



Okay, thanks. Its really aggravating. So definitely get back to me.


----------



## stew215 (May 29, 2012)

I had the same problem with my old brushless xxt and it ended up being the motor. one of the contacts on the inside broke and when you would tap it the contacts would make connection again and run untill it came off.


----------

